# Paris Hilton – ist sie etwa wirklich schwanger?



## Mandalorianer (30 Nov. 2010)

*Paris Hilton – ist sie etwa wirklich schwanger?​*
Aus ihrem Traum von einer eigenen Familie hat Paris Hilton nie ein Geheimnis gemacht. Geht er nun endlich in Erfüllung? Es gibt einige Indizien, die stark dafür sprechen, dass die Hotelerbin gerade schwanger ist: Paris hat in den letzten Wochen deutlich zugenommen – jetzt wurde sogar ein kleines Bäuchlein sichtbar. Außerdem hat sie in der letzten Zeit Alkohol gemieden. Generell schien sie sich aus dem Nachtleben zurückgezogen zu haben. Zu Beginn ihrer Beziehung mit Cy Waits hatte man die beiden noch regelmäßig zusammen in verschiedenen Clubs angetroffen. 



​
*warten wirs ab
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2010)

Sieht so aus !!!


----------



## Q (30 Nov. 2010)

Geht doch gar nicht, die ist doch Jungfrau, oder?  :thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Nov. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> Geht doch gar nicht, die ist doch Jungfrau, oder?  :thx:




happy010happy010happy010


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> Geht doch gar nicht, die ist doch Jungfrau, oder?  :thx:



Das gabs schon mal vor ca. 2000 Jahren


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> Geht doch gar nicht, die ist doch Jungfrau, oder?  :thx:



Ach ja Maria auch


----------



## AMUN (30 Nov. 2010)

Ich hoffe sie hat nur Blähungen und daher der Bauch


----------



## Q (30 Nov. 2010)

AMUN schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sie hat nur Blähungen und daher der Bauch




rofl3 immer locker durch die Hose atmen, das hilft!


----------



## Max100 (1 Dez. 2010)

ist so interessant als wenn Westerwelle mit seinem Partner Kinder bekommt.


----------



## krawutz (1 Dez. 2010)

Ich fordere den sofortigen Einsatz von UNO-Schutztruppen gegen Frau Hiltons Terrorakt !:angry:


----------

